# If NOT required why do I have to show it ?



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

Out on the 15'6" Gheenoe Department of Agriculture stopped me and asked to see my "Throwable" and Fire Extinguisher WTF !!!

Look buddy here is my PFD / WHISTLE / REGISTRATION ... that's the rules ! Right ?


----------



## tyler0421 (Jun 27, 2012)

Half of those guys don't even know the laws. I got pulled over in. Our 22 cape horn this year and the guy had to keep looking at the other THREE people on the LE boat when he would ask to see something because he was unsure. He asked us for air horn but we had a whistle and he thought that wasn't enough and then asked us if we had something to catch oil? Which I believe is a requirement on bigger boats. That's typical law enforcement though. Don't even know the laws. :-?


----------



## jeross (Jun 6, 2009)

Got checked returning to the ramp by Orlando PD in my 14'10" open utility v-hull. They asked for registration, drivers license and fire extinguisher (only the registration is required). They didn't ask about PFDs, paddle or noisemaker.


----------



## Sheremeta (Nov 29, 2010)

I don't have a registration sticker on my boat and have been stopped 3 times this year and pass PD and FWC almost every trip. It's registered but I won't put the decal on it. To LE credit you couldn't see the sticker if it was on it anyways. When I was stopped I was asked if I had life jackets and I answer yes and they go on their way without checking. When I was taking a buyer out on a test ride this year in my last skiff FWC stopped us and the officer kept saying how great of a backcountry skiff I had. Sealed the deal right after he left. I owe that officer a trip. 

My father turned 65 last year and he was excited that he didn't need a license anymore. The week after his birthday he was stopped and immediately admitted he didn't have a license with a grin. The officer left him with a several hundred dollar ticket because he didn't have enough life jackets either. We still poke fun at him over that one. 

Last year I was in my LT staked out over a mud flat at the mouth of a creek on the ICW. The water looks deeper than it is. I was floating in less than 10". A FWC officer that I had never seen before in a 28' Boston whaler started coming my way as to check me. I just sat and watched events unfold. The intimidating look on his face vanished as he watched the bottom come up on his sounder and threw his engines into reverse at full throttle. I just waived and he went on his way quickly. 

A few years ago in Jacksonville I was up creek between beach blvd and butler blvd with my father. We watch a FWC officer in a pathfinder come towards us at full speed. Right before we think he would close in to check us he makes a hard left turn. That's when we realized and so did he that he wasnt in the same creek but the creek next to us that came very close to the one we were in. He turned around back towards the ICW to enter our creek and I told my father to reel in his line and get ready for some fun. The officer found his way into our creek and I went further up the creek towards the butler bridge. There are two spans on that bridge and the span on the east/beach side has a low clearance. By the time he caught up to us I went under the low span. He had a t top on his boat and had to stop and turn around again. I continued towards ponte vedra/marsh landing and made it back to the ICW through a feeder creek. He had to go all the way around back towards the ICW again and under the large span of the bridge. He must have been going 50 by the time he caught up to us in the ICW. To this day I still remember the pissed off look on his face. All he asked if we had any fish and wanted to see our life jackets and fishing license. We showed him the jackets and he just left without saying a word. 

My scariest encounter was in tampa under the bayside bridge fishing the pilings fo sheepshead. I turn around and there is a guy in a brand new pathfinder with a pistol on his hip just staring at me. I never heard him approach my boat. He wasn't in uniform and I had no idea who he was. All he asked if we had any stone crab. I said no and he left. No explanation or anything. We assumed he was law enforcement.


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

The guys up here take a tape measure the spacing on your registration numbers !!!

Mine are 1/2" off I need to change them or look at an $86.00 fine :-(

Luckily they missed that today ..


----------



## disporks (Jan 19, 2011)

Sounds like some of the game wardens down here in LA, You could swear some of these guys just dressed up in uniform and hit the water with no previous training. 
Casacola, My dad swears by this story which I vaguely remember, but he was throwing his cast net on an inshore lake during shrimp season, I was just sitting there with a line on the bottom. Next thing you know someone is tapping him on his shoulder while he is on the front deck throwing his net. They sure can be sneaky! He told me thats when he decided to sell his boat


----------



## Sheremeta (Nov 29, 2010)

Now that's overkill. I don't even think my numbers are visible when the boats in the water at rest, especially while LE is tied up to me. I think they are while underway due to some bow lift but I have no way to verify that.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Several years ago I got checked by the DNR and all went well except the d-head gave me a ticket for expired flares - so I politely took a picture of him standing above his expired boat registration. After several more minutes of talking he realized the Judge and Senator were my next door neighbors, he took my ticket back.


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

Throwable pdf is for 16ft or over.

Got checked about a year ago and was asked to provide the throwable pdf. Told the officer I didn't realize I needed one. He said all boats 16ft or over are required to have them. I smirked and told him my boat was 15 ft. He didn't believe me and checked the boat registration. No ticket for me ;D


----------



## gmisener1 (Aug 2, 2012)

Wow. You guys have it tough. Ive never even been stopped in any of my small skiffs. Those are some hilarious stories though. I probably would have accidently punched the cop if he snuck up and tapped on my shoulder.

The only things ive been stopped for are stupid moving violations like plowing a little in the 2 mile slow speed zone or somebody having a leg hanging off the boat. ya, you can get pulled over for that. The other reason you can get pulled over is for flying a dive flag, even if your 20 miles offshore(not in the skiff of course), or have spearguns showing while entering the pass. When your offshore they will try to catch you as you surface and tell you to hand your fish up for measuring. I tell them they can wait till I'm in the safety of my boat.

As you enter the pass they WILL stop you if there is a speargun showing. They will ask you how far out you were when you got your fish and will ask to see them. They dont ask for registration, fishing license, safety gear or anything but fish. You would think that they would give up on our boat as the officer has never had to measure the fish we have had. At least when im using stupid sticks which i do 70% of the time, they dont bother me.


----------



## John_Rosende (Mar 3, 2011)

I got approached by FWC at the boat ramp this weekend after going out on my Ambush, which is only 13', and got a ticket for not having flares and a fire extinguisher...BS


----------



## CapnK (Jul 6, 2011)

> Half of those guys don't even know the laws.


Here's the kicker:

The US Supreme Court has ruled that **they don't have to know the laws, or tell you truthfully what they are**. Not LE, not the court system. Why? Because they _(civil servants)_ are the _employees_, and you/we _(the voters)_ are the bosses. Or are supposed to be. So it is up to *us* to know the law.

An example of this several years back, fighting a $250 ticket wrongfully issued to me  - at a Highway Patrol roadblock in my neighborhood no less - for the tint on the windows of my 4runner.

After the officer claimed he could do nothing to help me, I researched the law, and found places where he'd been wrong in issuing the ticket to me. When I appeared at the summons that day, instead of waiting in line with the literally 500+ other people there, I filed for a jury trial. I called the officer afterwards, explained to him why and that I was not trying to be a pain. He arranged for me to appear at a bench trial the next week (where there were only 5 other people). The judge looked at what I had found re the law and my circumstances, and tore up the ticket. The judge also consulted me on the next case that day, which was also regarding window tint. 

I knew to do this because a year before I had learned about FIJA, which is something that everyone who can be called to jury duty should learn about. The system is rigged against us by the people who control it, who work within it. They *do not* tell you everything you should know about what it means to be called to your Duty on a jury. I know that this sounds far-fetched and conspiratorial.

It sounded that way to me to, right up until that judge put me under a bench order to *not* tell anyone else on the jury panel that week about what I had learned, or about FIJA *at all* - unless I wanted to pay a several hundred dollar fine and spend up to 6 months in jail. That was both a sobering and enlightening moment, lemme tell ya.

Anyway, sorry for the ramble - but LE doesn't have to know the laws, their job is to write tickets - it is up to you to prove that they were wrong when they wrote yours, if they were...


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

You got this in the daytime with an exposed tank ? That is BS !


I had 3 empty gas cans in my boat today because I did not want to leave them in my truck to get stolen !





> I got approached by FWC at the boat ramp this weekend after going out on my Ambush, which is only 13', and got a ticket for not having flares and a fire extinguisher...BS


----------



## 'Nano-Skiff' (Aug 27, 2012)

I got stopped for "doing donuts" in my boat once.

I also dont put the registration sticker on the boat because I think it looks silly. The boat is an antique so Im required to have it with me, not on the boat. Ive only been stopped once for it.


----------



## rashouri87 (Jul 2, 2009)

> > Half of those guys don't even know the laws.
> 
> 
> Here's the kicker:
> ...


looking at your link, I would suspect this is because FIJA advocates jury nullification which is directly contrary to damn near every instruction a judge will give to tell jurors to follow the law and decide the facts, the way our system is supposed to work. juries don't get to just say what the law is because we voted representatives in who theoretically made laws according to the desire of the people and the jury room is not the place to circumvent it. .... not trying to sideswipe the discussion ... back to whatever was going on


----------



## GTSRGTSR (Nov 10, 2009)

Casa, can you explain your comment on that you dont display your reg sticker?


----------



## Sheremeta (Nov 29, 2010)

My sticker isn't on the hull. I keep it in the boat at all times.


----------



## GTSRGTSR (Nov 10, 2009)

Is that allowable? Doesnt that make you sort of a target to be stopped and looked over?


----------



## AfterHours2 (Aug 2, 2010)

> My sticker isn't on the hull. I keep it in the boat at all times.


You must like getting attention when on the water. Do yourself a favor and just put it on the boat like the 99.9% of the others. Unless you just like giving them a reason to waste you and the Leo officers time. I know I don't... :-/


----------



## fsae99 (Apr 8, 2010)

I had a boat that I did not put the reg stickers/numbers on for 4 years and never once got stopped in that boat. I should have kept that boat.

The last time I got stopped at Suwannee there was 1 old and one young FWC in the boat. The old guy kept asking me for things I did not need and the young guy kept saying his boat is under 16ft he is not required to have that. I kept saying I know the law does not require it but I have it for safety reasons.


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

> Out on the 15'6" Gheenoe   Department of Agriculture  stopped me and asked to see my "Throwable" and Fire Extinguisher  WTF !!!
> 
> Look buddy  here is my PFD / WHISTLE / REGISTRATION  ... that's the rules ! Right ?


What is the agriculture doing stopping you on a boat????????


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

> The guys up here take a tape measure the spacing on your registration numbers !!!
> 
> Mine are 1/2" off I need to change them or look at an $86.00 fine :-(
> 
> Luckily they missed that today ..



You must of really pissed them off!

However, there is no 1/2" requirement law states a letter/number size space between letters and numbers and reg.decal immediately in front of or behind reg.num. on port side (FL)


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

They merged with FWC AND DEP :-( !!!

http://www.flhsmv.gov/LECTaskForce/LECTFReport.pdf




> > Out on the 15'6" Gheenoe   Department of Agriculture  stopped me and asked to see my "Throwable" and Fire Extinguisher  WTF !!!
> >
> > Look buddy  here is my PFD / WHISTLE / REGISTRATION  ... that's the rules ! Right ?
> 
> ...


----------



## Sheremeta (Nov 29, 2010)

> Is that allowable? Doesnt that make you sort of a target to be stopped and looked over?


No it's not. Decal must be affixed to the port (left) side of the vessel within six inches of the registration number. The decal may precede or follow the number.

That said due to bow flare and how low the boat sits in the water it's not possible to see the decal if it was affixed to the hull.


----------



## Sheremeta (Nov 29, 2010)

> > My sticker isn't on the hull. I keep it in the boat at all times.
> 
> 
> You must like getting attention when on the water. Do yourself a favor and just put it on the boat like the 99.9% of the others. Unless you just like giving them a reason to waste you and the Leo officers time. I know I don't... :-/


As said before (several times) it brings no attention. Actually when I have been stopped they are more interested in what type of boat it is.


----------



## AfterHours2 (Aug 2, 2010)

> > Is that allowable? Doesnt that make you sort of a target to be stopped and looked over?
> 
> 
> No it's not. Decal must be affixed to the port (left) side of the vessel within six inches of the registration number. The decal may precede or follow the number.
> ...


I know thats not the truth. Put your boat side by side with my Gladesmen and I guarantee you it does not hide as well. That being said, I cannot even see my #'s in the driveway but the FWC had no issues on the water...


----------



## Jacob_Johnson (Sep 15, 2010)

I have been stopped many times for no apparent reason. Sure I'm 16 and have my own skiff, but I have been stopped about 10 times in a year, just asked for my pfd, fire extinguisher and if I have any fish on the boat. Never received a ticket. Once I was with my friend (who is also 16) in his new 20ft boston whaler and the first thing the PD asked was if we stole the boat. I thought to myself "what kind of bullsh** is that to ask if we stole the boat when a quick run of the registration number came to be that it was actually his boat. SHOCKER. on another note... I have my registration numbers and sticker on the left side of my console


----------



## Sheremeta (Nov 29, 2010)

> > > Is that allowable? Doesnt that make you sort of a target to be stopped and looked over?
> >
> >
> > No it's not. Decal must be affixed to the port (left) side of the vessel within six inches of the registration number. The decal may precede or follow the number.
> ...


Are we in a contest on how well our hulls hide our decals now?


----------



## Sheremeta (Nov 29, 2010)

Truth is in the photos


----------



## AfterHours2 (Aug 2, 2010)

No contest here brother just follow the rules, put your decal on and quit making excuses..


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

> They merged with FWC AND DEP  :-( !!!
> 
> http://www.flhsmv.gov/LECTaskForce/LECTFReport.pdf
> 
> ...


[/quote]

Thanks for the education.It appears the powers to be are screwing it up again---jack of all trades' law enforcement ---like they did w/ the GFC/FMP merger back in 2000.


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

> I have been stopped many times for no apparent reason. Sure I'm 16 and have my own skiff, but I have been stopped about 10 times in a year, just asked for my pfd, fire extinguisher and if I have any fish on the boat. Never received a ticket. Once I was with my friend (who is also 16) in his new 20ft boston whaler and the first thing the PD asked was if we stole the boat. I thought to myself "what kind of bullsh** is that to ask if we stole the boat when a quick run of the registration number came to be that it was actually his boat. SHOCKER. on another note... I have my registration numbers and sticker on the left side of my console


Did they ever ask you for your boaters education certficate?????


----------



## Jacob_Johnson (Sep 15, 2010)

Only once, by an FWC officer at the boat ramp, asked me to flash it to him from a distance and he said good, then he asked if I had fish too, I said no and I was on my way.


----------



## Sheremeta (Nov 29, 2010)

> No contest here brother just follow the rules, put your decal on and quit making excuses..



Really so why did you post this? 



> I know thats not the truth. Put your boat side by side with my Gladesmen and I guarantee you it does not hide as well. That being said, I cannot even see my #'s in the driveway but the FWC had no issues on the water...


----------



## AfterHours2 (Aug 2, 2010)

> > No contest here brother just follow the rules, put your decal on and quit making excuses..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not going to sit here and argue this with you. Just strip all the numbers off too and see how far you get. Rules are rules and you not abiding by them is just plain ignorant. To make excuses as to why you don't display is IMHO just plain dumb. Good luck on the water. Might better remove your vehicle renewal sticker too because I heard there not cool either. ;D


----------



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

> > No contest here brother just follow the rules, put your decal on and quit making excuses..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Sheremeta (Nov 29, 2010)

> > > No contest here brother just follow the rules, put your decal on and quit making excuses..
> >
> >
> >
> ...


Don’t worry, I’m not arguing with you. Sooner or later I plan to send the boat off to have the hull redone so that’s why I didn’t post the decal. I never made any excuses why I didn’t display my registration. After being stopped and it being a non-issue I don’t see it as being a big deal. If I get a ticket I will pay for my decision but that’s my decision not yours. 
I have to say I see a lot of your posts. You offer little contribution to threads and insight to others questions. I love how you comment on the classified threads especially when you have no intention to purchase.


----------



## Kane_Thorp (Jun 14, 2012)

I'm 13 and I got a warning for my numbers (stickers) not being big enough. I rarely get stooped though because the big contenders don't run in 10"


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

Da Law is Da Law! [smiley=1-whoops1.gif]


----------



## AfterHours2 (Aug 2, 2010)

> > > > No contest here brother just follow the rules, put your decal on and quit making excuses..
> > >
> > >
> > >
> ...


Not sure who you referring to. If you look back at my last two classified posts, they are only to post pics for an owner who could not do so. Your an idiot and you not obeying the laws is just an example. I will help out whenever/whoever when possible. Search my history and you will see. Just admit it that your the guy that thinks he is too good for the laws. Or most likely, you don't even use your boat. That's the reason the reg sticker is not in. Sits in the garage... ;D


----------



## Sheremeta (Nov 29, 2010)

> > > > > No contest here brother just follow the rules, put your decal on and quit making excuses..
> > > >
> > > >
> > > >
> ...


Your comments show so much insight to the level of your intelligence.


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)




----------



## AfterHours2 (Aug 2, 2010)

http://www.takemefishing.org/state/page/state-boating/register-your-boat/state/FL

See bottom of link page for clarification. Never claimed to be "Intelligent" but it is your responsibility as a boater to know these things... Thats all...


----------



## Sheremeta (Nov 29, 2010)

Thank you. Have a good day.


----------



## boggob (Feb 20, 2007)

Meow!


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

Is it that time of the month?


----------

